# HELP!!! I lost my python!!



## JEZ (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I just got home from work and went to feed Apophis my 6 month old MD and I found the cage EMPTY :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: 

He must of slipped betweeen to two glass doors that cross over eachother in the enclosure! If the guys at reptile city christie's beach are on..it's the small enclosure you guys sell at your store. 

I know it's a long shot...but does anyone have any ideas what areas I could look for the little guy in the house or any ideas to try and coax him back!! I just want him back and prepared to tear rthe place apart!!

*I'd appreciate no smart a$$ comments, I can take a joke but as you can probably relate I'm REALLY distressed at the moment and just want my baby BACK!!! * :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:

Thanks in advance guys....


----------



## Mukesh (Jul 7, 2006)

set up a hot spot near his enclosure, that has worked for a mate


----------



## spotty (Jul 7, 2006)

look UNDER everything you have in your house

and anyplace warm


----------



## pixie (Jul 7, 2006)

from what ive read here put flour along under the doors so if he leaves the room youll know


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jul 7, 2006)

Just make sure u dont move a recliner chair without looking under it first, mine took off when I was sitting on one and she was tangled up inside, could have been messy if i didnt know where she went.
Check your bed if you have an electric blanket.

good luck


----------



## Bigblackdog (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: RE: HELP!!! I lost my python!!*



Mukesh said:


> set up a hot spot near his enclosure, that has worked for a mate




That worked for me on the weekend when my 2 y.o. son left my Olive Pyhons doors slightly ajar...
2 hours later I found the Olive curled around where his lamp goes in, up on top of his enclosure.

Maybe set a heater up facing a clump of blankets (obviously not too close :roll: )

Good luck :wink:


----------



## josho (Jul 7, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HELP!!! I lost my python!!*

i had one of my snakes escape last week only a juv and i turned all the lights off and went around with a light and there he was in a plant


----------



## JEZ (Jul 7, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HELP!!! I lost my python!!*

Well I've searched the house with no luck yet... :cry: 

I'm gonna set up a hot spot with some food in it to hopefully coax him out of where eva he is.......

Thanks for all your help so far guys....I'lll let you know.

Keep the suggestions coming...I'll pretty much do anything!!

Fingers crossed I'll find him soon.......


----------



## jordo (Jul 7, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HELP!!! I lost my python!!*



> I'm gonna set up a hot spot with some food in it to hopefully coax him out of where eva he is.......


Maybe just leave the smell of food because when I fed my snake it would hide for a few days after it had eaten, and then come out again when it was hungry.
goodluck.


----------



## Mukesh (Jul 7, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HELP!!! I lost my python!!*



> Keep the suggestions coming...I'll pretty much do anything!!


how about you start moving EVERYTHING out of the house :lol: balnket by blanket and chair by chair search it all and you may find him :wink:


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jul 7, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HELP!!! I lost my python!!*

If ya do that just make sure you keep one eye on the ground, would be really bad to go through all this to find it under your boot.


----------



## soulweaver (Jul 7, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HELP!!! I lost my python!!*

Turn off anything that generates heat. Make the house as cold as possible. Then create a warm spot. Its winter make him find heat. You will most likely find him at night too. 

They love to get wraped up in leads and things like that. check behind the T.V.


----------



## Pike (Jul 7, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: HELP!!! I lost my python!!*

if you have a chest of draws.. check inside all the draws, they can climb up under the draws and end up in the top one...
check behind the fridge etc also.. wherever heat is..


----------



## paul4 (Jul 7, 2006)

REGARDING YOUR LOST PYTHON.
I would suggest that you check the washing baskets, curtain rods/blinds, under the fridge, and just think like the snake and follow the walls along near its cage and check the closest rooms. I have found escapees up to a week later outside in the rat shed or on the curtain rods as they like to climb as you are aware and just do what everyone else has sugested reg the heat mat on the floor and lights off etc.
Good Luck mate!


----------



## NativeScales (Jul 7, 2006)

I found my python under the fridge, that's where I'd start


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 7, 2006)

feel bad for you JEZ i came home today and cant find my coastal

ive moved just about everything in the house

worst thing is just behind the stove i just found a small hole and what looks like to be mouse dropping
i really hope he hasnt gone there as it leads under the house and also next door as im in an attached house

quick question should i block the hole? or not as he may/may not be in there

ive left some food out i got a heat mat running near the hole with a mouse on it at the moment will leave it like that overnight and hope for the best also have put 2 hides there one on the mat one next to it
and some around the house as well 
all my animals arnt happy as theyre not allowed inside atm as well

also have put 3 mice in a small container fish container or something and put that in the lounge room to hopefully intice him (dont worry he cant get in) also have searched the spare room where all rats and mice r kept

will look under fridge in a minute


----------



## JEZ (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks again guys...I'm logging off now and will continue my search.

I've checked under pretty much every bit of furniture in the house and the fridge twice.

Will set up a hot spot overnight and scent it with food...hopefully I'll have better luck tomorrow or later tonight.

It's cold down here so hoepfully overnight he'll make his way to some warmth.

At least I know what I'm doing this w/e :cry: :wink:


----------



## jessop (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey good luck in your search chief! Let us know how you go... Most of us on this site i would assume has had a snake go missing however briefly at some time and certainly understand how stressed you must be. Hope it doesn't ruin your w/end!


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 7, 2006)

Just to confuse things - I'd block off all doors with towels or whatever, make the room, or house, as warm as you can, and cruise around every 30 mins to 1 hour when the lights are off. If you make the house very cold, a small snake is not going to move around seeking heat, it won't have enough thermal energy of its own, it's more likely to stay put in one spot until things generally warm up. Warm house = more activity = more likely to be discovered moving around in the dark. Cold house = lethargy = stays put until house warms up. Just make sure you block off all avenues of escape from the house.

Chances are your snake has not gone too far at this time of year, small snakes get cold very quickly and tend to curl up and sleep...

Good luck, Jamie.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 7, 2006)

I meant to say they're often easier to see with a direct light like a torch too, room lights are a bit too diffused.

J.


----------



## Mukesh (Jul 7, 2006)

with all that said i thought i would just add when i lost mine he was curled up under my computers hard drive thingo


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 7, 2006)

Friend found his inside a sofa and unfortunetly too late, make sure you check all chairs, couches and recliners ect before sitting down!!

Good luck.


----------



## ashman07 (Jul 7, 2006)

I lost 2 proserpines the other day. Ones was inside a sterio speaker and the other was curled up ontop of my modem in a cubbed. Both snakes where with 2 meters of their enclosure.


----------



## Jonathon (Jul 7, 2006)

try putting plastic bags on the floor at night and turn off the lights then wait, turn on a torch and have a look around every so often and if you hear the plastic bags moving its probably him. You can put flour on the floor to see if her has left any marks and you'll be able to see if he's moving around. 

Good Luck!


----------



## rexs1 (Jul 7, 2006)

how many people loose their herps?????????


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 7, 2006)

i lost 2 hachling ewd one day about 1 week later i caught one under the couch  then 3 weeks later i caught the other one outside near my water pond    i was very lucky

all the best jez in your search mate


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 7, 2006)

bit shocked that so many poeple lose their snakes , any way when i was young my dads pythons would get out of their cage and we would always find them in the linen cupboard in between some towels .
Good luck guys and let us know how it goes .


----------



## trader (Jul 7, 2006)

....check up high like on book shelves in between books, check the smallest of places it could go...you would be surprised at what teeny weeny places they find to 'hide' in. Do you have magazines or newspapers laying on or under a coffee table? or on the floor? check in between them...Good luck to both jeramie85 and JEZ. Keep us up to date please.


----------



## zard (Jul 7, 2006)

when we lost ours we waited till night and turned all the lights off and the heaters up full bore.. walked around with a torch and found him that night 

good luck.. i think you will find most keepers have lost one in their time and there seems to be a high rate of recapture.


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 7, 2006)

I have three coastals and two childrens on the loose here.......I'm sure i'll see them again one day soon.

Simone.


----------



## dynea (Jul 7, 2006)

WHAT? I'm sorry but i cant beleive the number of herps that appear to excape, I might start thinking of other ways of securing the enclosures.

Simone did someone let yours out? That seems like quite alot. :shock:


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah, brothers showing them off to their mates. Didn't put lids back on. I found only one coastal, then i went away for a week to come home and find out that my brothers had done the same thing again. Now everything i own is padlocked, or in a room that has 2 keys- one for me and one for my dad. Nothing more crushing than hatching your first lots of babies, getting them feeding and find out somone else screws it all up. 

Simone.


----------



## Ali (Jul 7, 2006)

hope u find him! let us know how u go!


----------



## tempest (Jul 7, 2006)

Hope you find your MD Jez... . let us know how you go.

Same goes for you Jeramie.

Good luck!


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jul 7, 2006)

i lost my childrens python twice and my spotted once... the first escapee was my childrens python, we found him back in his enclosure 2 days later at like 2 in the morning, the other 2 escapes wernt as bad as they went to the heat mat that was attached to the side of the enclosure (outside)


----------



## alumba (Jul 8, 2006)

yeh mate look under all your electrical stuff like fridges frezers ect. coz u being in adelaide it is pretty cold here and he will try and get some heat


----------



## mitchyj (Jul 8, 2006)

the same thing happened to my juvie dp and i just shut all the doors and made sure that there was no way he could get out of the house and then i waited and then he just turned up a few days later.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jul 8, 2006)

Tell us some good news JEZ?????


----------



## JEZ (Jul 8, 2006)

NO good news yet....

Left a hot spot with some towels/clothes etc and left a mouse in his enclosure with all heating still on and a branch leading in off the floor so he could get back in......No luck yet.

I just hope he hasn't got out og the house....the gap in the glass is only like not even 1/2 a cm and he still got through that ...if he could get through that he can get through anything!!

Had a very restless sleep...getting up periodically having a look around!

I know I might sound lame and I don't want to sound like a sooky kid (I'm 26 for god's sake!!  ) but I really love the little guy best python I've ever had...his temperament is perfect and he has a lot of character too..... :cry: 

Thanks for all the advice etc guys.

I hope he turns up sooon........
*Fingers crossed*


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mate that not sooky, we all love our pets thats why we here. I got some strip stuff that sticks on the glass fromm the hardware store and theres no way anything can get through there, maybe worth doing that yourself.


----------



## JEZ (Jul 8, 2006)

> Mate that not sooky, we all love our pets thats why we here. I got some strip stuff that sticks on the glass fromm the hardware store and theres no way anything can get through there, maybe worth doing that yourself.



Yeah I know that's why I'm on this forum nearly everyday!!! 

Thanks Snakes4me2....I'll head to the hardware store today and check it out...I'm also gonna go to Reptile City and make sure they know that the enclosure I bought from them isn't escape proof so newbies don't buy a snake and enclosure and have this happen to them!!


----------



## JEZ (Jul 8, 2006)

I went to Reptile City this morning to cheer myself up....

I ended up staying in the store for about three and a half hours chatting to the guys there and having a look at the awesome breeding setup Jason has there ................I ended up leaving with a yearling female Bredli !!!(yet to be named).

In no way is she replacing Apophis cause he will turn up eventually but I fell in love with her in the store and she just had to come home with me. I was gonna get a bredli soon anyway but it's just sooner than I thought. I'll post some pics of her ASAP...she's beautiful!

I also want to extend my Thanks to Jason at Reptile City for showing me around etc and highly recommend his stock and service....  

Will keep every1 posted on the MIA python...still want him back as much as I did last night. :cry:


----------



## Lurk (Jul 8, 2006)

I know your sadness Jez,He will turn up soon and he may be thinking he wish he did not decide to migrate.
I am assuming you have checked every were like behind tv and other electrical appliances! 
Sorry there was such a long list of replys on your thread that I have not got round to giving them a read yet.He will get a shock when he gets back and finds a female to cuddle up with and he will return so keep being positive.My curious little guy when he was little got out 2 times I found him on the days he got out once behind the tv unit and once under a couch and when moving furniture lift do NOT pull.


----------



## tan (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey jez, any luck with your mia?????


----------



## jessop (Jul 8, 2006)

Please keep us posted mate! congrats on your new Bredli too! I'm sure you'll be worried sick till you find your baby though... All the best jez


----------



## gumleaf (Jul 8, 2006)

when you find him and im sure you will, put some weather strip in that gap. The type you buy in a coil with a sticky back from a hardware shop. Thats what I had to do after my baby blotchy escaped. He ended up coming back to the heat of his enclosure. Good Luck.


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 9, 2006)

hey JEZ i know what ya mean by restless sleep

everytime one of my dogs bark outside im there with a torch

my neighbours probably think something major has happened as i usually have music or something going during the day or night and its been nothing since he got out

every little sound i check out straight away just in case

today i let my cat inside the house instead of just the laundry (maybe he will pick up a scent or something and find him?!?)

tis cute watching my daughter tho she has been watching me too much she is now looking under everything and walking ever so quietly around the house (i wonder if she is looking for the snake or copying me?)

as some may know my coastal is still snappy but when i check under things i also put my hand under (gently) and feel around for small holes and stuff in hopes i get tagged as then it will be a relief to have found him


----------



## Jacko_Gecko (Jul 9, 2006)

Good luck mate hope you find him?!!!


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jul 9, 2006)

i wish u alot of good luck JEZ,
i have just got a python (jungle) and if i lost i would be very upset too!


----------



## Lurk (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi Jez how are things? Have you found him yet? I am crossing fingers for you..


----------



## OuZo (Jul 9, 2006)

I liked an idea I heard on here once for finding lost snakes...if you can find/make some sort of cage that he could only just squeeze through, put a mouse inside it so if he goes in there and eats it he won't be able to fit out anymore. Makes sense to me! Good luck


----------



## JEZ (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey guys.

Nothing as yet!

The mouse I left out is past the used by date now so had to throw it out...I don't think he'll be interested in eating anyways it's too cold. I'm keeping my house is really cold at night so I'm trying the hot spot again tonight.

I think he's bedded down where eva he is for awhile though it's too cold for him to be real active...he'll come out eventually!! he's sooo small too so he could be anywhere.

I hope none of you have to go though this...it's not fun having one of your pride and joys missing and not being able to do anything about it!! :cry: 

I'll keep everyone posted...I'm not giving up.Thanks for your support...it's the first and last python I'll lose I hope!!

At least the new addition has been exceptional...she's gorgeous!!


----------



## rodentrancher (Jul 9, 2006)

Good luck Jez hope you find your snake. I would be devastated if I lost one of ours. When we first got our enclosure with sliding glass doors, I had been pre warned that small snakes can fit through very little gaps, so I took the advice given and stuck some of the weather tape on the glass doors. Never been any escape as yet, thank goodness. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## Jonathon (Jul 9, 2006)

JEZ said:


> I hope none of you have to go though this...it's not fun having one of your pride and joys missing and not being able to do anything about it!!



I think it's fair to say that most of us have had to go through the same thing that you're going through, so you’re not alone. I lost my first snake at the start of last year after only having it for 2 weeks unfortunately mine never came back, hopefully your story will have a happier ending. Good luck.


----------



## JEZ (Jul 9, 2006)

Jonathon said:


> I think it's fair to say that most of us have had to go through the same thing that you're going through, so you’re not alone. I lost my first snake at the start of last year after only having it for 2 weeks unfortunately mine never came back, hopefully your story will have a happier ending. Good luck.



It's not my first snake but it is my first loss...hope I never loose another...  

Every precaution will be taken from now on...never under-estimate a hatchling/juvi!! :wink:

I hope I do too Jonathon, Thanks.


----------



## Sean#1 (Jul 9, 2006)

i found mine once in a photo album 
but in this case look in warm areas since its winter


----------



## tan (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey Jez, any luck on the mia yet???


----------



## NinaPeas (Jul 14, 2006)

When I lost my childrens, it didn't stray far from enclosure, infact it was in the drawers underneath!

Just think like a snake, and look in every tiny little dark hole!


----------



## JEZ (Jul 14, 2006)

tan said:


> Hey Jez, any luck on the mia yet???



Nope not yet...I've just let it be for now and hope he turns up.

It's getting too frustrating looking all the time with no success.

I'm getting some new click clacks and setting one up reserved for him...and maybe a couple of brothers and sisters in the others!! 

I haven't given up and won't until I find him dead or alive ..... Alive is definately the preffered option of course!!


----------



## snakeeyes (Jul 14, 2006)

sorry to hear that jez, i hope you find him real soon


----------



## Julie-anne (Jul 14, 2006)

Maybe defrost a mouse/rat and it leave it somewhere. Get comfortable and sit (from a distance) and wait for your baby to get hungry and come back for dinner. This would probly work best at night. 

Also maybe you should block all exists from the house ie: gaps under the door, holes in the wall etc, atleast then he won't be able to slip outside. 

Goodluck and let us know when/where you find him


----------



## schontier (Jul 14, 2006)

i had a spotted mac escape twice. first time i found him in with my camera in its bag, really tight fit. he had climbed a cane stand about six feet to get in this. next time he was gone for 3 weeks and my wife found him in the spare vacuum hose. again could of been nasty if he hadnt fallen out when she picked it up. i am now very careful. my advice is to just not panic or stress. he/she will turn up.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 14, 2006)

hey jez, i know how small he is, is there any possibility at all that he could have gotten out the house?


----------



## BlindSnake (Jul 14, 2006)

try using the mouse to lay scent trails from the corner of the room, to the hides you have set up. (just rub it along the paths you want a few times) when it warms up and gets hungry it should go for a hunt. if you leave the mouse in the hide the snake may eat and then hide somewhere else or continue to hunt. might be better to take it out. the scent thats already in there will be enough and he will hang around to wait for the little mousey to come home! Also have a go at playing detective.. check any dusty areas for tracks and think to yourself, if i was a baby snake, where would i go?? Theyre usually not too far away! Good Luck..
P.s. you will need to refresh the scent every few days.


----------



## azza83 (Jul 14, 2006)

when i first got my children he escaped the same way as urs did and the first time i tore the house appart i thought he was stolen then one night about 2 weeks later i found him in our wedding album just as i was showing my mum lol. then the second time he was gone for like a month then one night i came home just as he was going back in to my fax machine.as a member of the hawkesbury herp society i am telling u this it is dead winter ur snake is just looking for a warm spot he will be not far from his cage look around where his cage is at night turn ur tv and everythinglike ur lights off then walk round with a torch if u still have no luck then just wait good luck


----------



## chaps76 (Jul 15, 2006)

I know you have allready had a lot of ideas posted but heres mine ,,i have an enclosure with sliding doors aswell, and a small Md from jase at reptile city... I had exactly the same problem the first time i put him in his enclosure. I was luck that he had been fed infront of me in the shop and when he tried to escape that night he got stuck by the thick part of his body where the mouse was...I solved the prob by poking a bit of rope that only just fits in the gap between the doors.It has the benefit of being removeable when he gets thicker and not leaving glue residue on the glass... good luck i hope you find him


----------



## lacemonitor92 (Jul 18, 2006)

do everything thats been said especially the flour thing and the hot spot thing.
Maybe even set up a trap with some pinkies in it.
Don't forget to look under everything and look in shelps and cuboards.
I hope this helps.


----------



## Thor1 (Jul 19, 2006)

*help*

hey JEZ hows your snake hunting going?
i got up this morning to find i was missing a coastal.
mine was in my shed and it could now be anywhere!!
i know how you feel and it really sucks.
the replies have been very good and have given me some hope.
thanks for everyone who has posted.
Thor


----------



## JEZ (Jul 19, 2006)

*RE: help*

Hey Thor

No luck.....the search continues..........

Yeah doesn't feel good, It is bad thinking he's out there somewhere...I just hope he hasn't wandered outside...

Haven't given up though....I'll find him....one day!

Hope you find yours Good luck.


----------



## Thor1 (Jul 19, 2006)

*RE: help*

Thanks JEZ.


----------



## martyn_tann (Jul 19, 2006)

hey. this happened to me a while ago. i lost my babe for about a week! found her trying to climb up the metal seal of the sliding door. its cold there so i didn't realy get it. if u have brick they can climb up in between the mortor. behind bookcases etc. i know how daunting it feels to pull everything apart and still not find them...
goodluck. 
they always tern up eventually.


----------



## JEZ (Jul 19, 2006)

> i know how daunting it feels to pull everything apart and still not find them...
> goodluck.
> they always tern up eventually.



Yeah it's very frustrating now.....

It's been almost two weeks and I've literally looked all over the house &amp; under/on top of everything I could think of....

I'm sure he'll turn up sooner or later...just hope it's sooner!


----------



## BlindSnake (Jul 19, 2006)

chaps76 said:


> I know you have allready had a lot of ideas posted but heres mine ,,i have an enclosure with sliding doors aswell, and a small Md from jase at reptile city... I had exactly the same problem the first time i put him in his enclosure. I was luck that he had been fed infront of me in the shop and when he tried to escape that night he got stuck by the thick part of his body where the mouse was...I solved the prob by poking a bit of rope that only just fits in the gap between the doors.It has the benefit of being removeable when he gets thicker and not leaving glue residue on the glass... good luck i hope you find him


----------



## BlindSnake (Jul 19, 2006)

chaps76 said:


> I know you have allready had a lot of ideas posted but heres mine ,,i have an enclosure with sliding doors aswell, and a small Md from jase at reptile city... I had exactly the same problem the first time i put him in his enclosure. I was luck that he had been fed infront of me in the shop and when he tried to escape that night he got stuck by the thick part of his body where the mouse was...I solved the prob by poking a bit of rope that only just fits in the gap between the doors.It has the benefit of being removeable when he gets thicker and not leaving glue residue on the glass... good luck i hope you find him


----------



## BlindSnake (Jul 19, 2006)

Oooops, dont know how that went up twice!..


----------



## OdessaStud (Jul 19, 2006)

hi ive read all the posts and unfortunetly ive got a mia as well.For the life of me i dont know how she got out but its been about 4 weeks now and ive cut ever cushion and couch base in the place trying to find her.Jez hope yours shows up soon i know how you feel.My biggest problem is that my partner is sh?? scared of snakes and I havent told him we have one on the loose in the house.Just hope she doesnt decide to hop into his bed one night so glad hes insured! hehe :wink:


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 20, 2006)

maybe try the bath room 
when few of my reptiles got out thats where they head


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 20, 2006)

let us know if you find him


----------



## Velten (Jul 20, 2006)

god well im thinking of getting a MD and i've read this forum write through its given me alot to think about
best of luck to you Jez and everyone that has lost snakes and trying to find them 
im hoping after reading this forum that i'll never lose mine i love MD's and cant wait to get min in just over a week
again best of luck


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 20, 2006)

good choice Velten! you wont be disapointed! where abouts are you located and where are you going to get one from,?


----------



## Velten (Jul 20, 2006)

live in quebyan right next to canberra and there arnt many places for snakes around here unfortunatly theres someone on these forums i've PM'd and i just need to wait on a reply beutiful snake by the way i think that was one of the first of the MD's i saw and i was hooked


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 20, 2006)

excellent, you'll love it!


----------



## Velten (Jul 20, 2006)

i've just got to wait for my license to get here hope it dosnt take too long i want my snake just gotta keep it away from the rabbit, bird, bullmastiff and ferret im glad i have my own room, by the way how long do MD's grow


----------



## raptor (Jul 20, 2006)

Check inside the fluro fitting of you have one


----------



## shnimpon (Jul 20, 2006)

i lost my spotted heaps when he was young found out that he could squeeze though the glass doors i found him in my printer a couple times good luck with the search


----------



## pythonpassion (Jul 21, 2006)

Put an electric blanket near his tank and a container with a food item in it


----------



## blair (Jul 21, 2006)

my diamond python got out today or last night and i found her under my bhps tank on her heat mat


----------



## JEZ (Jul 21, 2006)

Still no luck...have put a heat matt out since sunday but haven't had any interest yet...  

I just wish I knew whether he's still around or if I'm wasting my time!!

I even cut open the bottom lining of our couch, thought he was in there for sure!! (only place I haven't looked!!)

No sign of him at all so far...............


----------



## DNK4405 (Jul 21, 2006)

We also have an MIA. Our children's has been on her self guided tour of the house since late February. Since she is a juvie I'm not sure how long I should hold out hope for? She escaped in the kitchen and I found that there is this huge gap above the skirting board under then oven that leads to under all our kitchen cupboards! I have left out small dishes of water for her in the hope that she is still around and done the food and haet mat thing, but still no sign. How long do you guys reckon that she would be able to survive cause she was only a juvie???


----------



## Kyro (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi jez i think someone may have already suggested this but check your fluro again for any holes. My childreni went missing for a few days last week &amp; after turning my entire house upside down( 2 storeys with 5 bedrooms, fun fun) I found him inside the fluro in his tank. I had checked the fluro about 10 times &amp; had to actually pull it apart to get him out. Clever bugger. Good luck mate, really hope you find her

Kyro


----------



## Darling (Oct 7, 2006)

We lost our juvie MD down inside our leather couch last week. My Hubby had to turn the couch on it's side, make a hole in the bottom of the couch, put a thawed mouse on the floor and wait. I set up an electric blanket on the floor. We turned all the lights out. 2 hours later out he came, very cold and very slow. I was able to grab him before he shot back into the couch. Back to his nice warm enclosure he went and now my husband is banned from sitting on the furniture whilst holding any snake.


----------



## junglist* (Oct 8, 2006)

I lost my water python the other night, due to incompetently leaving the tank open. She got out and i turned the house apart for about 2 hours. I knew she was close, but the sneaky little git had continued to move back to the places i had looked already, and i just decided to stop and sit down in the middle of the room. 25mins later, voila, python slithers right past me.

Damn slidy good at hiding pythons.


----------



## coatesy (Oct 8, 2006)

We found ours inside the reclinder. She had crawled through the gaps. We had to cut her out.


----------



## andrew (Oct 8, 2006)

Re Lost Python;
Try In The Back Of Thre Fridge.
I Have Lost Two In There.


----------



## tebz (Oct 8, 2006)

*found it yet?*

found it yet? tebzZzz


----------



## JEZ (Oct 8, 2006)

Guys I found my lost python about a month ago now..I started another thread lettng everyone know I found it. 

He's doing great, better than he was before he went on his field trip.

I was surprised to see this thread pop up again after so long :lol:


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 8, 2006)

i got worried i thought you had lost him again

although i wasnt as lucky as you

but i still hope for the best


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 8, 2006)

My brother left my enclosure lid slightly open, and both my spotted's escaped. I found one underneath the fridge, and the other on a high wall shelf undea bag. You have to look everywhere. I agree try making a heat spot, lay some food around, make the room unescapable! I was distressed too. i hope you find him!


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh true lol. I know its amazing that ppl find old lost sites. Glad you found him!!!!!


----------

